# St.Caterines Fort, Tenby, Pembrokeshire



## Exploretime (Aug 24, 2008)

St Catherine's Island is a small tidal island linked to Tenby in Pembrokeshire, by Tenby beach at low tide. The island at one time had a Chapel built on it dedicated to St. Catherine, the patron Saint of spinners and weavers. Two stone built hermit cells were also thought to have been sited there. The island is now home to St. Catherine’s fort, constructed to protect Pembrokeshire from French invasion during the Napoleonic war. Work began on the fort in July 1867 the building contractor being Mr. George Thomas of Orielton Terrace, Pembroke Dock. Whilst excavating the foundations deep into the rock, the ruins of a chapel were removed, together with an Egyptian effigy, bones of a human skeleton, and some Roman coins, work was finally completed in 1870, it was subsequently fortified and garrisoned but the guns were never fired in anger. The initial cost was estimated to be £16.620 the actual cost of the build was £40.000. In 1907 the Island was sold privately for £500, and eventually by way of further sale, found its way into the hands of the wealthy Windsor - Richards family, who were involved in the South Wales Iron and Steel Industry. The elegance of their occupation is well remembered, with the main hall carpeted with animal skins, glass trophy cabinets, Tapestries, and many Stag heads and hunting trophies bedecking the walls. The principal rooms were furnished in period styles, with the main hall containing its huge open fireplace being a focal point for numerous lavish celebrations, in particular, the Tenby Hunt Ball. The family eventually sold the fort on. The new owner left it to lay empty for a period of many years before in 1968 work began opening the fort up as a zoo! The Zoo remained open for 10 years before closing, and from that day the fort has remained empty.

Bird-eye view of the island:


----------



## ukmayhem (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice one mate spent many of days in Tenby. When you make plans to do it proper give me a shout and i'll come across.

Matt


----------



## Exploretime (Aug 26, 2008)

ukmayhem said:


> Nice one mate spent many of days in Tenby. When you make plans to do it proper give me a shout and i'll come across.
> 
> Matt



Cheers Matt, my photography is quite amature at the moment but i have been exploring since i was a young lad. Im really lookin forward to heading back to Tenby, and as soon as plans are being put into place i'll make sure your the first to know! 

Many thanks.Rob


----------



## chrish3901 (Jun 5, 2011)

Ive always wanted to know what this building was 
thanks for the pics and info


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 6, 2011)

Fantastic images here and love the history. Its had quite an extensive usage. Have you any plans to get on to this rock for a proper explore as I would love to see some internal images and if possible any treasures/artifacts that have been left by the previous owners.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 6, 2011)

There's some internals here.....

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3726&highlight=catherines+fort


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 6, 2011)

That's quite amazing. Thanks oldscrote. Would love to have a look around this place. Another one for my ever growing list.


----------



## Exploretime (Jun 6, 2011)

I deleted a load of images from this thread about 18 months ago from when i went to St Catherines Fort, and cant understand why this thread is open again as it was closed? There are loads more reports on this place if you do a search which have all the pictures internal and external for you to see. I forgot i did this report to be honest, i'll have to put the pictures back up.

Cheers.


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 6, 2011)

oldscrote said:


> There's some internals here.....
> 
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3726&highlight=catherines+fort



god thats a blast from the past ive still got that royal mail jacket in the last image. odd to see dark shadow again sadly a few months after we did this he took his own life


----------



## Bluedragon (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm... wow... some old postcards and some google steals... how boring

Its not nice when people put u down is it!


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 3, 2011)

Bluedragon said:


> Hmm... wow... some old postcards and some google steals... how boring
> 
> Its not nice when people put u down is it!



Ha ha , yeah your right, good job it doesnt happen to me. This report is from 2008 and the photos were on here and on a photobucket account that no longer exists, so thats why the lack of pictures! Also this thread was closed and no more photos could be added, so dont know why its open again now?


----------



## krela (Sep 3, 2011)

Give it a rest.


----------

